# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar Only..?

## Decakur

Hi guys..
Im 18years old and thinking to do my first "easy" cycle.

Only Anavar 60mg ED 6 weeks.

What do you think about this? .. No side effects i think..
A pretty "easy low anabolic steroid ".

How much will the whole cycle cost?
And do i need at PCT for this?

comments!

Thanx.

----------


## KGBnine

I'd wait a few years, it's not a good idea at your age.

----------


## O'Natural

YOu can do what you want but for your first cycle id use a single ether Test for 10 weeks

----------


## KGBnine

> YOu can do what you want but for your first cycle id use a single ether Test for 10 weeks


There's no such thing as an easy cycle at his age, and I don't think it's good to encourage cycles for 18 year olds. What I will say is research as much as you can and if you still decide to do it, you will at least have some knowledge of what you are doing.

----------


## O'Natural

Hes still going to do what he want and you cant stop him.

----------


## BlueCollar

> Hes still going to do what he want and you cant stop him.


You know this for a fact ? in another thread today some 18 yr old listened to reason because people spoke up and told him not to.

If you dont think he gonna listen then shut the fuk up and give someon a shot who is gonna tell him the truth

----------


## mitch428cj

I think alot of noobs think PH's are pills and they get ok gains from them , so AAS pills must be alot stronger than them and will give them better gains , but its not like that oral AAS only cycles suck and about anything you get from them you will lose as soon as you come off you always need PCT , Test. should be the base of any cycle IMO

----------


## Theedge

Mitch..You don't have a clue what you are talking about..so don't post your nonsense. My workout partner took an Anavar cycle with creatine. 30mg/day for 8 weeks..gained 13lbs lean, did a correct PCT and 3 months later he only lost 2lbs and has not lost any strenght he gained while on. So much for your theory that anything you get from orals you'll lose as soon as you come off. And save your Theory that Test should be the base of any cycle. Not everybody has the same goals when doing a cycle, and may have specific reasons for taking certain compounds and not taking others. NOT EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM IS A BODYBUILDER.

----------


## MMC78

> Mitch..You don't have a clue what you are talking about..so don't post your nonsense. My workout partner took an Anavar cycle with creatine. 30mg/day for 8 weeks..gained 13lbs lean, did a correct PCT and 3 months later he only lost 2lbs and has not lost any strenght he gained while on. So much for your theory that anything you get from orals you'll lose as soon as you come off. And save your Theory that Test should be the base of any cycle. Not everybody has the same goals when doing a cycle, and may have specific reasons for taking certain compounds and not taking others. NOT EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM IS A BODYBUILDER.


  :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:  
I like posts like these.

----------


## ttuPrincess

I believe there is a great post about anavar only cycles.. .ill get it hold on

----------


## ttuPrincess

*Going to ask about anavar alone? READ THIS FIRST* 

Going to ask about anavar alone? READ THIS FIRST 
By Dflood @ AR





I have seen about three threads a day in the past month on anavar alone, and they all turn into arguments involving the same parties....so let this just be a "guide" for an individual planning/considering using oxandrolone as a standalone compound.

First, id like to get a few things straight about var.

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA. 
False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic , and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound. 
This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.
If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.
This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.


LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity
Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps
When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength
Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss
Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage. 

Cycle #1
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12
Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid , and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle
The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin 

2 - R ALA
A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC
Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E
Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water
Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil
Consuming lots of omega fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol
Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin
Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time.



I hope that people read this, and that it helps those doing their research to make the correct decision. If anyone sees any glaring errors, or has something important to add, hit me with a PM and ill do some editing.

Dflood

----------


## ttuPrincess

Thanks to JGUNS from CEM.

Oxandrolone and fat burning 
Oral anabolic steroid treatment, but not parenteral androgen treatment, decreases abdominal fat in obese, older men.

Lovejoy JC, Bray GA, Greeson CS, Klemperer M, Morris J, Partington C, Tulley R.

Pennington Biomedical Research Center, Baton Rouge, Louisiana 70808-4124, USA.

OBJECTIVE: To compare the effects of testosterone enanthate (TE), anabolic steroid (AS) or placebo (PL) on regional fat distribution and health risk factors in obese middle-aged men undergoing weight loss by dietary means. DESIGN: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical trial, carried out for 9 months with primary assessments at 3 month intervals. Due to adverse blood lipid changes, the AS group was switched from oral oxandrolone (ASOX) to parenteral nandrolone decaoate (ASND) after the 3 month assessment point. SUBJECTS: Thirty healthy, obese men, aged 40-60 years, with serum testosterone (T) levels in the low-normal range (2-5 ng/mL). MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: Abdominal fat distribution and thigh muscle volume by CT scan, body composition by dual energy X-ray absorptiometry (DEXA), insulin sensitivity by the Minimal Model method, blood lipids, blood chemistry, blood pressure, thyroid hormones and urological parameters. RESULTS: After 3 months, there was a significantly greater decrease in subcutaneous (SQ) abdominal fat in the ASOX group compared to the TE and PL groups although body weight changes did not differ by treatment group. There was also a tendency for the ASOX group to exhibit greater losses in visceral fat, and the absolute level of visceral fat in this group was significantly lower at 3 months than in the TE and PL groups. There were significant main effects of treatment at 3 months on serum T and free T (increased in the TE group and decreased in the ASOX group) and on thyroid hormone parameters (T4 and T3 resin uptake significantly decreased in the ASOX group compared with the other two groups). There was a significant decrease in HDL-C, and increase in LDL-C in the ASOX group, which led to their being switched to the parenteral nandrolone decanoate (ASND) after 3 months. ASND had opposite effects on visceral fat from ASOX, producing a significant increase from 3 to 9 months while continuing to decrease SQ abdominal fat. ASND treatment also decreased thigh muscle area, while ASOX treatment increased high muscle. ASND reversed the effects of ASOX on lipoproteins and thyroid hormones. The previously reported effect of T to decrease visceral fat was not observed, in fact, visceral fat in the TE group increased slightly from 3 to 9 months, although SQ fat continued to decrease. Neither TE nor AS treatment resulted in any change in urologic parameters. CONCLUSIONS: Oral oxandrolone decreased SQ abdominal fat more than TE or weight loss alone and also tended to produce favorable changes in visceral fat. TE and ASND injections given every 2 weeks had similar effects to weight loss alone on regional body fat. Most of the beneficial effects observed on metabolic and cardiovascular risk factors were due to weight loss per se. These results suggest that SQ and visceral abdominal fat can be independently modulated by androgens and that at least some anabolic steroids are capable of influencing abdominal fat.


It has been postulated that Oxandrolone is especially good at reducing visceral fat due to its high AR binding affinity. It appears to be better at binding to the AR (at even amounts) then Test or deca . It would make sense if it is working through the AR if it also increases AR expression in adipose tissue as well (upregulating the AR in adipose tissue adding to lipolytic effects), which the following study seems to show:

Short-term oxandrolone administration stimulates net muscle protein synthesis in young men.

Sheffield-Moore M, Urban RJ, Wolf SE, Jiang J, Catlin DH, Herndon DN, Wolfe RR, Ferrando AA.

Department of Surgery, University of Texas Medical Branch, and Shriners Burn Hospital for Children, Galveston 77550, USA. [email protected]

Short term administration of testosterone stimulates net protein synthesis in healthy men. We investigated whether oxandrolone [Oxandrin (OX)], a synthetic analog of testosterone, would improve net muscle protein synthesis and transport of amino acids across the leg. Six healthy men [22+/-1 (+/-SE) yr] were studied in the postabsorptive state before and after 5 days of oral OX (15 mg/day). Muscle protein synthesis and breakdown were determined by a three-compartment model using stable isotopic data obtained from femoral arterio-venous sampling and muscle biopsy. The precursor-product method was used to determine muscle protein fractional synthetic rates. Fractional breakdown rates were also directly calculated. Total messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA) concentrations of skeletal muscle insulin-like growth factor I and androgen receptor (AR) were determined using RT-PCR. Model-derived muscle protein synthesis increased from 53.5+/-3 to 68.3+/-5 (mean+/-SE) nmol/min.100 mL/leg (P < 0.05), whereas protein breakdown was unchanged. Inward transport of amino acids remained unchanged with OX, whereas outward transport decreased (P < 0.05). The fractional synthetic rate increased 44% (P < 0.05) after OX administration, with no change in fractional breakdown rate. Therefore, the net balance between synthesis and breakdown became more positive with both methodologies (P < 0.05) and was not different from zero. Further, RT-PCR showed that OX administration significantly increased mRNA concentrations of skeletal muscle AR without changing insulin-like growth factor I mRNA concentrations. We conclude that short term OX administration stimulated an increase in skeletal muscle protein synthesis and improved intracellular reutilization of amino acids. The mechanism for this stimulation may be related to an OX-induced increase in AR expression in skeletal muscle.

----------


## ttuPrincess

Anavar 's Anabolic Effects and Liver Safety...

The anabolic androgenic steroid oxandrolone in the treatment of wasting and catabolic disorders: review of efficacy and safety.

Orr R, Fiatarone Singh M.

School of Exercise and Sport Science, Faculty of Health Sciences, The University of Sydney, Sydney, Australia. [email protected]

There has been increasing interest in the development of effective agents that can be safely used to promote anabolism in the clinical setting for patients with chronic wasting conditions as well as in the prevention and treatment of frailty associated with loss of muscle tissue in aging (sarcopenia).One such agent is the anabolic androgenic steroid (AAS) oxandrolone, which has been used in such clinical situations as HIV-related muscle wasting, severe burn injury, trauma following major surgery, neuromuscular disorders and alcoholic hepatitis for over 30 years. In the US, oxandrolone is the only AAS that is US FDA-approved for restitution of weight loss after severe trauma, major surgery or infections, malnutrition due to alcoholic cirrhosis, and Duchenne's or Becker's muscular dystrophy.Our review of the use of oxandrolone in the treatment of catabolic disorders, HIV and AIDS-related wasting, neuromuscular and other disorders provides strong evidence of its clinical efficacy. Improvements in body composition, muscle strength and function, status of underlying disease or recovery from acute catabolic injury and nutritional status are significant in the vast majority of well designed trials. However, oxandrolone has not yet been studied in sarcopenia.Unlike other orally administered C17alpha-alkylated AASs, the novel chemical configuration of oxandrolone confers a resistance to liver metabolism as well as marked anabolic activity. In addition, oxandrolone appears not to exhibit the serious hepatotoxic effects (jaundice, cholestatic hepatitis, peliosis hepatis, hyperplasias and neoplasms) attributed to the C17alpha-alkylated AASs. Oxandrolone is reported to be generally well tolerated and the most commonly documented adverse effects are transient elevations in transaminase levels and reductions in high density lipoprotein cholesterol level.However, optimal risk:benefit ratios for oxandrolone and other agents in its class will need to be refined before widespread clinical acceptance of AASs as a therapeutic option in sarcopenia and other chronic wasting conditions.

----------


## ttuPrincess

Oxandrolone and Keeping Gains

Oxandrolone induced lean mass gain during recovery from severe burns is maintained after discontinuation of the anabolic steroid .

Demling RH, DeSanti L.

Department of Surgery, Trauma and Burn Center, Brigham & Women's Hospital, 75 Francis Street, Boston, MA 02115, USA. [email protected]

Weight loss and lean mass loss from burn induced catabolism can be more rapidly restored when the anabolic steroid oxandrolone is added to optimum nutrition compared to nutrition alone. Our purpose in this study was to determine whether the regained lean body mass (LBM) is retained 6 months after stopping oxandrolone. Forty-five severe burn patients, entering the recovery phase were randomized into a nutrition group alone or with the addition of oxandrolone, 20mg per day upon admission to the acute burn rehabilitation (RH) unit. Oxandrolone was discontinued after at least 80% of the involuntary weight loss occurring in the acute burn period, was restored. Body composition was measured using bioelectric impedence analysis (BIA). We found that patients receiving oxandrolone, in the rehabilitation unit, regained weight and lean mass two to three times faster than with nutrition alone. The difference was statistically significant (P<0.05). All patients were discharged from RH on a nutrition and exercise program and monitored in the outpatient burn center. After 6 months, body weight and body composition were again measured. We found that the body weight and lean mass which was restored during RH, was maintained 6 months after discontinuation of oxandrolone. Lost lean mass was not yet restored in the nutrition alone group. We can conclude that body weight and lean mass which is lost, due to burn induced catabolism, can be effectively restored in the post-burn recovery period with oxandrolone. The body weight and lost lean mass which is regained, is maintained 6 months after stopping the drug.

----------


## ttuPrincess

Anavar is indeed suppressive...the famous study

Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty.

Crowne EC, Wallace WH, Moore C, Mitchell R, Robertson WH, Holly JM, Shalet SM.

Department of Endocrinology, Christie Hospital Trust, Manchester, UK.

OBJECTIVE: To investigate the effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone on the pituitary-testicular and GH-IGF-I axes. DESIGN: Prospective double-blind placebo-controlled trial. PATIENTS: Sixteen boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty (CDGP) with testicular volumes 4-6 ml were randomized to 3 months treatment: Group 1 (n = 5), daily placebo: Group 2 (n = 5), 2.5 mg oxandrolone daily or Group 3 (n = 6), 50 mg testosterone monthly intramuscular injections with assessment (growth, pubertal development and overnight hormone profiles) at 0, 3, 6 and 12 months. MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: LH and GH profiles (15-minute samples) were analysed by peak detection (Pulsar), Fourier transformation and autocorrelation. Testosterone levels were measured hourly and insulin , SHBG, IGF-I, and IGFBP-3 levels at 0800 h. Statistical analysis was by multivariate analysis of variance for repeated measures. RESULTS: LH and testosterone parameters increased significantly with time in all 16 (LH AUC, P < 0.001; peak amplitude, P = 0.02; number of peaks, P = 0.02; testosterone AUC, P = 0.02; morning testosterone, P = 0.002). In Group 2, however, LH and testosterone parameters decreased at 3 months followed by a rebound increase at 6 and 12 months. SHBG levels were markedly reduced at 3 months (P = 0.006) and a wider range of dominant GH frequencies was present although GH AUC was not increased until 6 months, with an increase in GH pulse frequency but not amplitude. IGF-I levels were increased at both 3 and 12 months. In Group 3, pituitary-testicular suppression was not apparent, but GH levels increased with an increase in GH amplitude at 3 and 12 months. CONCLUSION: Oxandrolone transiently suppressed the pituitary-testicular axis and altered GH pulsatility. Testosterone increased GH via amplitude modulation.

----------


## ttuPrincess

and since you guys probably wont believe me cause im a girl...

heres where I got this from... Thanks LMO!!!!
http://www.anabolicmonsterz.com/foru...ead.php?t=1736

and it was also posted on this board, but I already knew wheretheother one was!

As for the origional ?... wait a few years till you reach your genetic potential... you have a lot of natural test runngin through you ... use that to your advantage right now.. until then research... thats the best thing you can do for yourself!

----------


## KGBnine

> and since you guys probably wont believe me cause im a girl...
> 
> heres where I got this from... Thanks LMO!!!!
> http://www.anabolicmonsterz.com/foru...ead.php?t=1736
> 
> and it was also posted on this board, but I already knew wheretheother one was!
> 
> As for the origional ?... wait a few years till you reach your genetic potential... you have a lot of natural test runngin through you ... use that to your advantage right now.. until then research... thats the best thing you can do for yourself!


jeez, I take it your a big fan of anavar ?  :LOL:

----------


## Njectable

ya thats a great read on anavar , read that thread about 5 times when dflood posed it, i'm currently on a var only cycle running 80mg a day for 8 weeks, this will be week 2 today, and vascularity and muscle hardness is awsome and i've noticed several new viens comming out in my fore arms, as for strength, it hasn't really hit me yet but i'm expecting it to hit sometime this week, i have gained 5lb's so far but i don't really give that credit to the var, i've also recently noticed in the last couple days that it has really started to surpress my hunger as expected, and along with all that the pumps i've been getting in the gym have been crazy. Although i'm only 2 weeks in, and haven't seen half of the gains yet, my next cycle i intend to incorporate test E, in with it. Everything u need to know about Anavar tho is in the thread princess posted, just thought i'd throw in my 2 cents

----------


## RW3333

No doubt motor, anavar is really good stuff, you can expect some really good stuff on that, but be carefull of your hdl levels bro. tell us what gains you get when your done and even better motor is if you take some before and after pics. happy cycle bro!

----------


## Decakur

Right know im about 195lbs with a pretty low BF %.
I read the thread about Anavar , nice stuffs and i read alot on the internet too.
I do need a PCT for it, and the cycle should be in 8 weeks.
Yes, im 18-years-old but Anavar is used by childern and women
because of the low anabolic effects. 
I dont think it would harm me so much?? Im not gonna get any toler then
i am know.. I just think it would harder me upp and get little mor strength.
What do you guys say about that?
More dangerous in this age to do a Testo Cycle i think..

----------


## rudsman

decakur, what you say is true, anavar is a relatively safe anabolic but why would you waste your natural potential to gain muscle? at age 18, you can grow naturally and make incredible gains, almost as fast as much older trainees who use mild AAS. I hope you don't think that taking anavar will make the gains any easier for you. You'll still have to train hard & watch your diet (unless you don't plan on keeping your gains or getting fat). AAS is pointless unless you have everything else in place first, and the 'everything else' includes several years training experience. How else can you possible hope to get the most out of aas?

----------


## rudsman

on a slightly related note, I wonder why capping your own anavar isn't very popular? The powder can be bought for less than $50 per gram, which brings the cost down considerably compared to $120+ per gram for tablets. any ideas?

----------


## Decakur

> decakur, what you say is true, anavar is a relatively safe anabolic but why would you waste your natural potential to gain muscle? at age 18, you can grow naturally and make incredible gains, almost as fast as much older trainees who use mild AAS. I hope you don't think that taking anavar will make the gains any easier for you. You'll still have to train hard & watch your diet (unless you don't plan on keeping your gains or getting fat). AAS is pointless unless you have everything else in place first, and the 'everything else' includes several years training experience. How else can you possible hope to get the most out of aas?


Im still traning Hard och watching my diet, im in 24/7 for my bodybuilding.
Yes, im growing very fast and i've done great results.
I think i would get me a "boost" to and get me pretty good results 
because my traning is exellent and my diet too.
So i will keep the gains also.
Should i put Creatin pyruvate in the cycle too?

----------


## Decakur

> on a slightly related note, I wonder why capping your own anavar isn't very popular? The powder can be bought for less than $50 per gram, which brings the cost down considerably compared to $120+ per gram for tablets. any ideas?


It will cost me too much? or..what?

----------


## Njectable

> No doubt motor, anavar is really good stuff, you can expect some really good stuff on that, but be carefull of your hdl levels bro. tell us what gains you get when your done and even better motor is if you take some before and after pics. happy cycle bro!


well i'm also not much older then u decakur, i'm 20 right now and u said u were 195, i'm only 180, so depending on your height and bf% chances are you are slightly bigger then me already, i would like to incorporate test e into my next cycle though, sgbenz i have some pics posted on another thread, their not really great and their kinda far away just took them with a webcam i have gives you a bit of an idea, here's a link 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...76#post1350876
i'm not a big guy, right now i would like to cut up a bit and the bulk for my next cycle , eventually would like to reach 200lb marker with low bf% but i've got a ways to go, i have noticed i bit of size added to my arms since i started the var, but again it may just be the added intensity of my workouts, its definately not a huge gain but their has been a slight gain already. some of my friends and my g/f have also made comments on noticeable changes but again its nothing huge and i don't think i can really say that its the anavar at only week 2 that has bumped me up more then 5lbs its more then likely mostly water from the creatine, although noticeable changes are beginning to occur and i'll definately keep you all informed on my progress.

----------


## rudsman

> It will cost me too much? or..what?


I think you should check the price with your source. anavar (in tablet form) is one of the most expensive anabolics there is.

----------


## Njectable

> on a slightly related note, I wonder why capping your own anavar isn't very popular? The powder can be bought for less than $50 per gram, which brings the cost down considerably compared to $120+ per gram for tablets. any ideas?


i'm taking oral anavar , just the powder suspended in a liquid, taste awful, works though, and got it for dirt cheap  :Smilie:

----------


## rudsman

> It will cost me too much? or..what?


I think you should check the price with your source. anavar (in tablet form) is one of the most expensive anabolics there is.

----------


## Decakur

> i'm taking oral anavar , just the powder suspended in a liquid, taste awful, works though, and got it for dirt cheap


Spam??

----------


## rudsman

> Spam??


no the site was playing up earlier. I think my reply got posted twice too but motox must've been *really* keen to contribute to the thread  :Smilie: 

motox: how are you measuring your anavar dosage? I presume you prepared a whole batch using x grams var and y grams solution. If so, what was the concentration and how are you storing it?

----------


## Njectable

lol **** sorry guys didn't think that went through one sec i'll delete them, my bad, the site was screwing up on me

----------


## ttuPrincess

> on a slightly related note, I wonder why capping your own anavar isn't very popular? The powder can be bought for less than $50 per gram, which brings the cost down considerably compared to $120+ per gram for tablets. any ideas?


It is a lot chaper... and I do it myself.. realatively simple...

----------


## Njectable

> no the site was playing up earlier. I think my reply got posted twice too but motox must've been *really* keen to contribute to the thread 
> 
> motox: how are you measuring your anavar dosage? I presume you prepared a whole batch using x grams var and y grams solution. If so, what was the concentration and how are you storing it?


there goes half my day just deleting those **** posts.. anyways i wasn't the actual one to make up the batch got it from a supplier, its mixed at 10mg/ml which is pretty low concentration but var is one of the hardest powders to suspend in liquid i guess, because if you don't get it right it never holds, but mine is mixed 10mg/ml so i take 8ml a day measured with an oral syringe, i take it twice a day, i got 500ml of the stuff, so your average plastic water bottle. i just keep it in a dresser i have, all u need is to keep it in a cooler dark place, doesn't need to be refrigerated, 
i still get powder settling at the bottom of the container though even at 10mg/ml, but he said its because he didn't use a strong enough solution or some **** cuz he was trying get it to taste better, he explained why some has settled at the bottom but i didn't really understand it was something to do with the solution he used anyways, i was worried about this at first because with some of the powder settling at the bottom and not dissolving how can u be sure ur actually drawing 10mg of powder per every ml if some of the powder is settled at the bottom, well i transfered it into a 500ml sourcream container, something i can stir it up easily with, and before i goto draw each of my 4ml dosages out with my syringe i just mix it up so it all suspends again, obviously this method isn't 100% accurate but i tried reheating the solution and it didn't help, so if your thinking about making up a batch i guess just choose the right solution like everclear or something and at 10mg/ml most people don't have a problem i guess. i only paid like 120US for 500ml, which at 80mg ED will last me over 8 weeks, which i found really really reasonable. 

Also on the upnote i just finished my Chest/Bicep day today, and today has been exactly 2 weeks since i started and most people claim they don't notice strength gains till about half way through week 2, i managed to add 10lbs to all of my exercises, and thats only 2 weeks in, so i'm liking it alot, also i have been noticing my mid section is starting to cut up nicely, apparently anavar doesn't directly effect fatloss, so maybe its just cuz i'm eating less because its surpressing my hunger, and also because my workouts are more intense.
Like i said i will keep you updated, with future progress

----------


## t-money

> Hes still going to do what he want and you cant stop him.


Very true. 

If you are not ready to inject, you are not ready to start a cycle. You are too young bro, unless you plan on competing in the teen divisions. Wait until you are 20+ before hitting gear. ANd make sureyou use Test as your base or you will be dissappointed when the cycle is over.

T

----------


## t-money

Also, make sure that when you decide to do a REAL cycle, you have everything you need from start to finish including PCT gear BEFORE you inject that first cc of juice.

T

----------


## H BOMB

i def think you are too young and should cont to go natural till you stop making gains at least. if your still making gains then why start now. AS is only 10% of it. you said your diet and training are on point then keep up the good work and in a couple years you will be even that more ready for your cycle. the amount of knowledge you could learn in another 2 years is endless. well i could preach all day but i won't, just hope you rethink it.

if you decide to go ahead with it i don't think you will need 60mg ed since it is your first time, try 30mg or 40mg and see how it works you can always up it.

Now another thing is to make sure your var is real. there is more fake out there then real, and some of the fake var could be cheaper stuff like dbol or winny.

unless you are really good with telling fake from real i would get your var tested. i am about 90% on when looking at var but i always get mine tested. it costs about $100, but it is well worth it. peace of mind is priceless. if your interested to get it tested here is there website. http://www.srcslab.com/

good luck brotha

H Bomb

----------


## rudsman

> with some of the powder settling at the bottom and not dissolving how can u be sure ur actually drawing 10mg of powder per every ml if some of the powder is settled at the bottom


that's my biggest issue with taking it in liquid form. I think I'll just cap it.

----------


## Alexander the Graet

> It is a lot chaper... and I do it myself.. realatively simple...


and how do u make it and is your powder domestic of from outside the US!

----------


## spooledup

> Mitch..You don't have a clue what you are talking about..so don't post your nonsense. My workout partner took an Anavar cycle with creatine. 30mg/day for 8 weeks..gained 13lbs lean, did a correct PCT and 3 months later he only lost 2lbs and has not lost any strenght he gained while on. So much for your theory that anything you get from orals you'll lose as soon as you come off. And save your Theory that Test should be the base of any cycle. Not everybody has the same goals when doing a cycle, and may have specific reasons for taking certain compounds and not taking others. NOT EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM IS A BODYBUILDER.


Excellent post. I really wish people that recommend test for every cycle would look at the persons goals first. I tried test and didn't like it. I haven't and don't use it and I'm VERY happy with my results.

----------


## Duke of Earl

Capping's definately the way to go - also it's worth buying powders in larger quantities for discounts
I love var - it rocks, good on its' own, but fantastic with a little prop!

Ps - Decakur you're too young - leave it a couple of years - it'll be worth it

----------


## Njectable

> Capping's definately the way to go - also it's worth buying powders in larger quantities for discounts
> I love var - it rocks, good on its' own, but fantastic with a little prop!
> 
> Ps - Decakur you're too young - leave it a couple of years - it'll be worth it


u say u like it with prop... i know thats in excellent cutter, have u ever tried it with Test E? I'd imagine should be able to gain some respectable size and strength while the anavar may be able to keep water bloat down to a minimum from the Test E, i was originally gonna run anavar and prop for my next cycle, but after this var only cycle i think i'm gonna run something to bulk up thats why i'm interested in the Test Enanthate

----------


## Njectable

> oxandrolone is not going to inhibit water retention to any noticeable degree...its not that it prevents it, it simply does not cause it. thats not saying enanthate + anavar is a bad cycle by any means...


Dflood wasn't it in ur thread about var that u said prop + var as a cutter, and Enan + var can be used as a bulker, well have you ever ran that cycle, Enan + var and if so what gains did u notice

----------


## mitch428cj

> Mitch..You don't have a clue what you are talking about..so don't post your nonsense. My workout partner took an Anavar cycle with creatine. 30mg/day for 8 weeks..gained 13lbs lean, did a correct PCT and 3 months later he only lost 2lbs and has not lost any strenght he gained while on. So much for your theory that anything you get from orals you'll lose as soon as you come off. And save your Theory that Test should be the base of any cycle. Not everybody has the same goals when doing a cycle, and may have specific reasons for taking certain compounds and not taking others. NOT EVERYBODY ON THIS FORUM IS A BODYBUILDER.


1)First of all i didnt say you will lose everything you gain from orals , he was asking if he needs pct ... if he does a oral only cycle and dosnt do PCT there is no f*ckin way he is keeping his gains . 2)And also i said Test. should be the base of any cycle in my opinion (hint i said IMO) 3)If you and your friend want to walk around not being able to get your d!cks up then good for you leave Test. out sorry i didnt know you didnt have a use for yours you limp gay pride marathon runner  :LOL:   :Elephant:   :LOL:

----------


## Theedge

> Excellent post. I really wish people that recommend test for every cycle would look at the persons goals first. I tried test and didn't like it. I haven't and don't use it and I'm VERY happy with my results.


Thanks for the backup Bro!

----------


## Njectable

> 1)First of all i didnt say you will lose everything you gain from orals , he was asking if he needs pct ... if he does a oral only cycle and dosnt do PCT there is no f*ckin way he is keeping his gains . 2)And also i said Test. should be the base of any cycle in my opinion (hint i said IMO) 3)If you and your friend want to walk around not being able to get your d!cks up then good for you leave Test. out sorry i didnt know you didnt have a use for yours you limp gay pride marathon runner


there's no garentees if he leaves test out he will have problems getting it up, some people do and some people don't

----------


## spooledup

> 2)And also i said Test. should be the base of any cycle in my opinion (hint i said IMO) 3)If you and your friend want to walk around not being able to get your d!cks up then good for you leave Test. out sorry i didnt know you didnt have a use for yours you limp gay pride marathon runner


This is the most ignorant and irresponsible statement ever.

To say any one compound is right for everyone is down right irresponsible.

It's really sad that the main reason people recommend test is to keep a chronic erection. 

Gay pride?? My dick stands up with NO test...now who's gay?!?!?

And btw, how is being gay determined by whether your dick stands up or not?

----------


## Cuttup

yeah,..sty natural for atleast another 3-5 years guy. otherwise,..your wasting your money and more importantly, the true meaning of bodybuilding.,

----------


## GrantC5

Anavar have any effect on hairloss? I have not heard anything on that.

----------


## Njectable

> Anavar have any effect on hairloss? I have not heard anything on that.


i haven't had this problem, and haven't heard of many other people, depending on ur age could be natural hairloss, or depending on ur source, and the type of var ur taking such as liquid, or capsules, might wanna make sure your not taking winny, lots of fake **** out there
good luck

----------


## Theedge

> 1)First of all i didnt say you will lose everything you gain from orals , he was asking if he needs pct ... if he does a oral only cycle and dosnt do PCT there is no f*ckin way he is keeping his gains . 2)And also i said Test. should be the base of any cycle in my opinion (hint i said IMO) 3)If you and your friend want to walk around not being able to get your d!cks up then good for you leave Test. out sorry i didnt know you didnt have a use for yours you limp gay pride marathon runner


Alright Mitch, what part of "Oral AAS cycles suck and about anything you get from them you will lose as soon as you come off" am I not understanding? NOWHERE in that statement of yours does say you will keep your gains with a correct PCT? And I have come accross more than a few people on various boards that have kept there gains on Anvar just fine without a PCT. But I am not endorsing doing any cycle without some sort of a PCT. As far as your immature comment about me being a Gay Marathon Runner. I don't see where a limp dick has anything to do with that? And for your information, me along with alot of other people get through an Ananvar only cycle with no sexual side effects whatsoever. But I can tell you one thing you don't know anything about me, and I can guarantee you would give your left nut to be in my shoes..but sorry I don't have any more room in the jar, there are millions of people in line behind you.

----------


## mitch428cj

look on the brightside maybe you can use it as a keychain  :LOL:

----------


## Theedge

I usually rap it around my leg a few times.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## alex117k

> and since you guys probably wont believe me cause im a girl...
> 
> heres where I got this from... Thanks LMO!!!!
> http://www.anabolicmonsterz.com/foru...ead.php?t=1736
> 
> and it was also posted on this board, but I already knew wheretheother one was!
> 
> As for the origional ?... wait a few years till you reach your genetic potential... you have a lot of natural test runngin through you ... use that to your advantage right now.. until then research... thats the best thing you can do for yourself!


**** good posts, Princess - learned a lot about a steroid I hadn't thought much of before. Thanks.

----------


## smokeyjoe4784

Hey motoxer Ive been looking into a var cycle I was just wondering where you got your solution at? Ive found powder but I dont want to measure it all out and cap it myself. And i sure as hell dont want to pay for the pills. my email is [email protected] it wont let met pm you

----------


## one8nine

this thread is 4 years old

----------


## Tdot_T

Obviously the guy has made the adult decision to try AS and has posted this thread, inviting members to offer suggestions and share ideas on his var cycle. He needs good feedback not lectures on his age or experience. 

Now to offer my own feedback: I think that the key to a successful var cycle is finding out what dosage is best for you. Some people use 80mg ED and have minimal side effects while others use 30mg ED and have bad reactions. Most online sites recommend anywhere between 20-80mg ED for 6 weeks.

As far as cost is concerned, var is one of the most expensive forms of oral AS. You can Google Search "cost of anavar" or "anavar prices" and get a general idea on what its going to cost you. Its definitely not cheap.

A good PCT for var is Clomid. Whether you need it or not .. I dont know. Hopefully some other members can help shed some light on that. Good Luck !

----------


## frignugs

Any other 5 year old thread you want to dig up and give advice on?

----------


## Tdot_T

> Any other 5 year old thread you want to dig up and give advice on?



LOL.  :1laugh:

----------


## alwaysontime

im glad u digged up the thread. lots of info, thx

----------


## BJJ

> I'd wait a few years, it's not a good idea at your age.


Good call.




> YOu can do what you want but for your first cycle id use a single ether Test for 10 weeks


Bad advice!




> There's no such thing as an easy cycle at his age, and I don't think it's good to encourage cycles for 18 year olds.


Agreed.




> Hes still going to do what he want and you cant stop him.


Neither you have to advise him!




> You know this for a fact ? in another thread today some 18 yr old listened to reason because people spoke up and told him not to.


We shall never know who is going to listen or not, but if someone is coming claiming honestly to be 18yo (or 22 nowadays), the only answer is NO.

----------


## BJJ

> I think alot of noobs think PH's are pills and they get ok gains from them , so AAS pills must be alot stronger than them and will give them better gains , but its not like that oral AAS only cycles suck and about anything you get from them you will lose as soon as you come off you always need PCT ,* Test. should be the base of any cycle IMO*


I am the perfect example that what you are saying is debatable.

----------


## BJJ

> mitch..you don't have a clue what you are talking about..so don't post your nonsense. My workout partner took an anavar cycle with creatine. 30mg/day for 8 weeks..gained 13lbs lean, did a correct pct and 3 months later he only lost 2lbs and has not lost any strenght he gained while on. So much for your theory that anything you get from orals you'll lose as soon as you come off. And save your theory that test should be the base of any cycle. Not everybody has the same goals when doing a cycle, and may have specific reasons for taking certain compounds and not taking others. Not everybody on this forum is a bodybuilder.


*agreed!*

----------


## BJJ

> Hi guys..
> Im 18years old and thinking to do my first "easy" cycle.
> 
> Only Anavar 60mg ED 6 weeks.
> 
> What do you think about this? .. No side effects i think.. 
> A pretty "easy low anabolic steroid ". 
> 
> How much will the whole cycle cost? *A LOT*
> ...


I advise you not to do it, you can severely damage your inner glands system.
Wait many years, try to learn how to eat properly and train correctly and in the mean while read on this forum.
For example, this was my only anavar cycle just ended: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234
There are a lot of information to come across.
Good Luck and *Use Your Brain*.

----------


## BJJ

> this thread is 4 years old


It does not matter, the topic is still important and if the OP is now 22 yo, still he has to wait for his anavar only cycle.

----------


## Tdot_T

> im glad u digged up the thread. lots of info, thx



No problem at all. Im trying to learn about anavar as well. This site has definitely helped. Plus it has a lot of members that take time out of their day to educate others, which I really appreciate. 

 :0koop:

----------


## coresa

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life 

I am currently 1 week into my first Var only cycle and I can say I am very happy with everything so far. At the end of my first week I can definately say I have noticed some differences:

So far my pips have not shrunk, they still feel the same  :Haha:  My sex drive has gone through the roof, twice a day everyday so far from once every 3 days. This could be the result of me just feeling great I don't know?

I haven't pushed myself hard in terms of additional weight but I can train a lot longer and rep out much more than usual. Bench went from 4-6 reps at my max to 10-12 reps in 1 week.

I have been keeping a personal Var journal detailing my thoughts, concerns and physical performance on a daily basis. If anyone is interested I would be more than happy to send it to you.

PM me....

----------


## MuffinMan2251

I added you to flist so perhaps you can share your log info.. I'm contemplating a var only cycle.. any info is much appreciated!

----------


## Allpump

Man... I went to see James Cameron's Anavar and all I ended up seeing was a bunch of blue kitty people. I'm never leaving the house again.

----------


## sixoner

wtf??

----------


## Tigershark

Way too young to be using AAS.

----------


## Tigershark

Way too young to be using AAS.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Why has this been bumped some many times??  :LOL:  Lets try to pay attention to the dates  :Smilie:

----------


## Ashop

At 18 use your own natural hormones to your advantage right now.
Its blasting sky high at your age.
All you need is nutrition,,training,,and rest.

----------


## cro

easy cycle . your 18 not a good idea until 25 ish


> Hi guys..
> Im 18years old and thinking to do my first "easy" cycle.
> 
> Only Anavar 60mg ED 6 weeks.
> 
> What do you think about this? .. No side effects i think..
> A pretty "easy low anabolic steroid ".
> 
> How much will the whole cycle cost?
> ...

----------


## Bonaparte

> easy cycle . your 18 not a good idea until 25 ish


The OP is around 24 now...since this thread is from 2004.

----------


## NNick

Hey I am 6'1" and about 270 lbs.I am trying to cut down and make some strength gains too. I have heard people say that 40mg a day of anavar is enough but shoud I take more because of my weight? Because I have also heard that anything below 80mg is just wasting. Thanks.

----------


## nevergiveup

> man... I went to see james cameron's anavar and all i ended up seeing was a bunch of blue kitty people. I'm never leaving the house again.


lol^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## nevergiveup

> Hey I am 6'1" and about 270 lbs.I am trying to cut down and make some strength gains too. I have heard people say that 40mg a day of anavar is enough but shoud I take more because of my weight? Because I have also heard that anything below 80mg is just wasting. Thanks.


NNIck, 

I just ordered some var and clen , I am 245 5'11 25-30% bf. I will be updating my results on the thread I started http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-a-fit-fat-guy

not sure 100% on what my doeses will be yet but I am going to go 50 mg PD on the var and 80mcg I think on the clen

----------


## CoolStroybro

Thread keeps getting bumped because its first result in googl search.

----------


## kamilo1975

Edited and warned. Read our rules before you post again

----------

